# contract



## tcase27 (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone use a contract when doing residential mowing and trimming? Is so Could I see a copy of one. I got a residential job but its my first. 

Thanks for the help.
Tim


----------



## Always Greener (Dec 22, 2005)

Do you use contracts for your commercial accounts? I’m sure you answered yes. Yes use a contract for residential accounts. Also make sure you add a fee for early cancellations.


----------

